# WUHAN | Projects & Construction



## Hankow (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow!!! Amazing~~~

Wuhan is beyond my imagination!!!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

LordChaos80 said:


> AREA OF WUHAN WANGJIADUN CBD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

@Jim:

Yup. Correct.

Edit: Also see this pic!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

So, should the airport be decommissioned and removed in order to make way for the CBD?


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

As far as I know the airport has already been levelled a few months ago. 
Here`s a pic showing the official ceremony when Construction of Wangjiadun CBD started:










Anyway, I'll be back in Wuhan in August and of course I also wanna inspect Wangjiadun Area on my own and post some pics here.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@LordChaos80, I want to add all those supertalls in those diagrams to my China's supertall list as conceptual proposals. Could you please type their names in hanzi and/or translating them into English? I would be very, very pleased ^_^


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

LordChaos80 said:


> there were articles in serious Wuhan newspapers recently confirming one building with a height of 500m as well as two towers exceeding 400m.


I doubt .Who's the developer?



> In China, there`s nothing special about 200-300m scrapers anymore...


Really?I think 200-300m towers is the main contributor for a great skyline.



> Only a pity that Polycultural Plaza obviously has been cut down... but still a nice building!


That's bad news.Poly started several big projects in China recently.


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

z0rg said:


> @LordChaos80, I want to add all those supertalls in those diagrams to my China's supertall list as conceptual proposals. Could you please type their names in hanzi and/or translating them into English? I would be very, very pleased ^_^


 Done. All red marked buildings within this pic:










武汉国际商务中心 // Wuhan guoji shangwu zhongxin // Wuhan Int'l Business Center
武汉国际金融大厦 // Wuhan guoji jinrong dasha // Wuhan Int'l Finance Tower
武汉剑楼双子塔 // Wuhan jianlou shuangzi ta // Wuhan Blade Building Twin Towers (???)
武汉商务服务中心 // Wuhan shangwu fuwu zhongxin // Wuhan Business and Service Center
汉江豪庭A/B座 // Hanjiang haoting A/B zuo // Han River Supreme Court (building A&B) (???)
CBD双子A/B塔 // CBD shuangzi A/B ta // CBD Twin Towers (tower A&B) 
武汉未来大厦 // Wuhan weilai dasha // Wuhan Future Tower
扬子江广场 // Yangzijiang guangchang // Yangtze River Square
汉口发展银行 // Hankou fazhan yinhang // Hankou Development Bank
武汉中心广场 // Wuhan zhongxin guangchang // Wuhan Central Plaza 
锦绣长江 // Jinxiu changjiang // Splendid Yangtze River
汉口天地 // Hankou tiandi // Hankou Heaven and Earth
国际信息大厦 // Guoji xinxi dasha // International News Tower
保利文化广场 // Baoli wenhua guangchang // Poly Culture Square

( Does anyone have better ideas about how to translate those marked with (???) )


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

tiger said:


> 1) I doubt .Who's the developer?
> 
> 2) Really?I think 200-300m towers is the main contributor for a great skyline.
> 
> 3) That's bad news.Poly started several big projects in China recently.




@Tiger:


1) About the final heights of these buildings: We will find out the truth sooner or later...  Let`s all hope these numbers are true!

About the developer: Of course, such a huge transformation project does not rely on one single private developer only but a on wide mix of governmental enterprises, investment banks, planning companies, etc. ... There are two enterprises founded by Wuhan City Government, one is called 武汉市汉口机场迁建开发有限公司 (see: http://www.hkjcqj.com/) and in charge for the destruction of the old airport and preparation of the whole Wangjiadun Area, the other more important one is 武汉王家墩中央商务区建设投资股份有限公司 (see: http://www.whcbd.com/) and responsible for central coordination of the whole future CBD's development. Master Planning for the CBD's overall layout (including traffic concept, landscape design etc.) was done by German Obermeyer Group, but meanwhile got revisited several times (see: http://www.opb.de/index.php?id=106)

Original masterplan by Obermeyer (2003)









Other international companies like SOM, Atkins and DesignInc. provided further planning and advice. Just visit WHCBD`s website to get hands on more information.


2) Yes. I agree and even think that much smaller buildings are also important for a great skyline. I only meant that it is no sensation anymore when highrises between 200 and 300m get announced in China... Therefore why would it not be realistic if further buildings of this size were proposed to be built in Wuhan? 


3) Perhaps u got me wrong here also. I didn´t mean that Polyculture Square was cancelled. It has only been cut down considering its height - obviously not going to exceed 200m anymore. 

-----------------------

@ all:

If u have RealPlayer or Real Alternative installed on ur PC, u can watch two video presentations of Wuhan CBD here: 

http://www.whcbd.com/Html/sptpxcc/index.htm (just click each item)


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

LordChaos80 said:


> About the developer: Of course, such a huge transformation project does not rely on one single private developer only but a on wide mix of governmental enterprises, investment banks, planning companies, etc. ... There are two enterprises founded by Wuhan City Government, one is called 武汉市汉口机场迁建开发有限公司 (see: http://www.hkjcqj.com/) and in charge for the destruction of the old airport and preparation of the whole Wangjiadun Area, the other more important one is 武汉王家墩中央商务区建设投资股份有限公司 (see: http://www.whcbd.com/) and responsible for central coordination of the whole future CBD's development. Master Planning for the CBD's overall layout (including traffic concept, landscape design etc.) was done by German Obermeyer Group, but meanwhile got revisited several times (see: http://www.opb.de/index.php?id=106)
> 
> Original masterplan by Obermeyer (2003)
> 
> ...



I think You meant this project has not found a investor yet?!Generally speaking,govtal company does not invest directly on an office tower in particular such a big commercial property project.They are only in charge of demolishing the old buildings and helping resettle people funded by developers.




> 3) Perhaps u got me wrong here also. I didn´t mean that Polyculture Square was cancelled. It has only been cut down considering its height - obviously not going to exceed 200m anymore.


I was saying Poly started several big projects meaning super talls like a 300m tall super tall in Chongqing.^^


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

u asked for a developer, not investor... 

Shareholders involved in backing up capital for WHBCD so far are these real estate and construction companies:

China Pan-sea Holdings Co., Ltd,
Established in 1988, is a national investment holdings company. Its main business covers financial industry, real estate (including the construction of basic facilities), enterprising investment and technological industry. Registered place: Beijing

Guangcai Construction (Group) Co., Ltd,
Established in 1989, is a listed company and a comprehensive first-class enterprise for real estate development in Shenzhen. Registered place: Shenzhen

Beijing Zhongguancun Development & Construction Co. Ltd
A branch company of “Zhongguancun science and technology” which takes construction work and real estate development as its main body It was set up by Beijing Zhongguancun Sci-tech Development (holdings) Co., Ltd. The company was formally founded on July 18, 2000. Registered place: Beijing

Beijing Stone Juguang High-tech Development (Holdings) Co., Ltd
A high-tech sesearch and development company set up jointly by Giant Investment Co., Ltd, Guangcai Career Investment (Group) Co., Ltd and Stone Information Product Technological Company. The company was founded in December 2001. Registered place: Beijing


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you very much, LordChaos80. Just post all the info you find, pelase!!


So, to sum up:

Wuhan International Business Center 1: 372m, 70 fl
Wuhan International Business Center 2: 500m, 100 fl
Wuhan International Finance Tower: 447m, 108 fl
Wuhan Blade Building Twin Towers: 431m, 90~ fl
Wuhan Business and Service Center: 420m, 88 fl~
Han River Supreme Court A: 370m, 71 fl
Han River Supreme Court B: 370m, 71 fl
CBD Twin Towers 1: 360m, 70~ fl
CBD Twin Towers 2: 360m, 70~ fl
Wuhan Future Tower 1: 360m: 70~ fl
Wuhan Future Tower 2: 301m: 60~ fl
(Minsheng Bank Building) 
Yangtze River Square: 310m, 53 fl
Hankou Development Bank 1: 303m, 60~ fl
Hankou Development Bank 2: 303m, 60~ fl

:master:

武汉剑楼双子塔 / Wuhan Blade Building Twin Towers < This is just one single building, right?



> P.S.: Is it only me or might we see some of the biggest boxes worldwide so far (buildings No. 2,3,4) ??


No.2 (武汉国际金融大厦) is the one looking like a flame you see on the left here. Not a box 













> If u have RealPlayer or Real Alternative installed on ur PC, u can watch two video presentations of Wuhan CBD here:
> 
> http://www.whcbd.com/Html/sptpxcc/index.htm (just click each item)


I've downloaded the video #2. I'll upload it to youtube later. However, I can't see video #1


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

LordChaos80 said:


> u asked for a developer, not investor...
> 
> Shareholders involved in backing up capital for WHBCD so far are these real estate and construction companies:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm...Let's wait to see...


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

wow.... :master: :master: :master:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i can only say WOW! hopefully all these supertalls will be build, Wuhan would look gigantic with them


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

z0rg said:


> 武汉剑楼双子塔 / Wuhan Blade Building Twin Towers < This is just one single building, right?


 Yes, seems to be a complex featuring two towers on one shared base. 




z0rg said:


> No.2 (武汉国际金融大厦) is the one looking like a flame you see on the left here. Not a box


Yeah, u r right. It looks even better from that angle.





z0rg said:


> I've downloaded the video #2. I'll upload it to youtube later. However, I can't see video #1


Video1 is still up there and working fine. But it is *.rm-Format. Therefore u really need Real Media codec. I recommend Real Alterntative instead of the original Real Player as the latter contains spyware and other shit. U can get the good one here. Follow those buttons marked with "Zum Download" - don`t worry - the software itself is of course in English  : 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_16106739.html?t=1182389068&v=3600&


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for your help  I installed the Real Alternative and so but still the same. I can only see one of the videos. Are you sure you can watch both of them? Is it very strange I can see one video while the other isn't showing.

By the way, I uploaded to youtube the video I could see.


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

@Zorg:

Yeah, I just tried it again and it is still working for me... Try to click the Play Button in the lower left several times. Unfortunately I see no way how to download the whole file as it seems to be protected in some way.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

China Overseas Building (crappy translation, sorry): 219m, 55 floors


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

LordChaos80 said:


> @Zorg:
> 
> Yeah, I just tried it again and it is still working for me... Try to click the Play Button in the lower left several times. Unfortunately I see no way how to download the whole file as it seems to be protected in some way.


It worked at last. I managed to download it from the website  I tryed to upload it back to youtube, but it showed a rare error, I guess they don't allow .rm so I'll convert it to another type on sunday when I come back from my weekend trip.

Thanks a lot for your help ~~


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

天融国际大厦. Something like International Finance Building, 48 floors


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

z0rg said:


> 天融国际大厦. Something like International Finance Building, 48 floors


Interesting finding. I guess this one might exceed or at least scratch the 200m mark.


Here are again some more projects going on in Wuhan:











Zhongqiao Mansion










Lotus Super Center

















































G11 Residental










五环科技股份有限公司新建办公大楼










汉飞II










东谷银座










台北名居










Phoenix City (33 floors)





































新光大厦 - 91m - 24 floors (maybe already finished)










武汉市科技大厦 










武汉市骏华大厦










鸿源国际公馆


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

...and the rest for today:

The new main office building of Wuhan Technical University:










A new gymnasium:



















And finally a really huge project in Hankou that I somehow totally forgot to present here until now although it has been under construction for quite some time: Longwangmiao International Plaza 




























This picture gives a good impression about the projects' huge scale. See how good it is still visible within Hankou`s highrise skyline and remind that this is only the first half of the whole complex:









Same here. Compare to the renderings:



























Here u can see the project's whole area in the south of Hankou's Qiaokou District: 








(it`s about 430m from one end to the other)


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

mmm nice!!


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Some shorter towers in a chinese city for a change being proposed. However, most of them look hideous without character, remniscent of 1960s commie blocks.


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Myster E said:


> Some shorter towers in a chinese city for a change being proposed. However, most of them look hideous without character, remniscent of 1960s commie blocks.


If u take the time to read through the whole thread u should be able to realize that there is more to be built than just a few commie blocks. Anyway, I can hardly see how any English city (London included) can compete with Wuhan`s construction boom, so what is ur arrogance built on??


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

for your information I am a fully Chinese living here in Britian but proud of China and its development and I have read the entire thread and I did not personally bash the construction boom of wuhan, all I said was that some or most proposals looked a little hideous, not all. And I am entitled to my opinion here, plus I wasn't being arrogant at all. Let's not turn this into debate


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Myster E said:


> for your information I am a fully Chinese living here in Britian but proud of China and its development and I have read the entire thread and I did not personally bash the construction boom of wuhan, all I said was that some or most proposals looked a little hideous, not all. And I am entitled to my opinion here, plus I wasn't being arrogant at all. Let's not turn this into debate


As u wish. U r entitled to call whatever u want hideous, but at least even u should admit that this kind of "hideous" development is quite a step forward for a city like Wuhan...


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't think they are anywhere near hideous. When you consider the huge amount of construction involved, you can't expect every of them look at SWFC. I think they are fairly good, and is indeed a 'great leap forward' for Wuhan.


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

*...*

Small Update on Shimao's Splendid Yangtze Project in Hanyang (originally posted by "*mt*" on 摩天汉世界.) :


Phase II is said to have already started recently. What u can see here is merely Phase I though. Nice to imagine that there will still be much higher towers following...
















































++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Shui On Land's Yongqing Area Redevelopment Project called "Wuhan Tiandi" also started construction:











Here are two more recent renderings showing how the whole area should finally look like ( Pay attention to the new design of the tall tower! )


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Wow!! What a huge half done thing we have there!! We have to find out the height, it should be well above 250m

Top International Building


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

@Zorg:

I am afraid u r too optimistic about its height. What u see there is - as mentioned before - just the first phase of the Splendid Yangtze Project, which (the 1st phase, not the whole project) consists of residental towers only. I guess the highest building u can see in these pics won't exceed 170m - at least not by much. It is (in my opinion) because of two reasons that the tall one there indeed looks very high: 

1) The angle from where the photos have been taken give the impression of a slim tower, but it is much bulkier actually (see pics below)

2) Hanyang's skyline - especially in that area - is still quite flat. Therefore even a 150m tower appears kind of huge.

Our fellow user "Hankow" provided these pics before. U can compare the buildings of phase 1 (marked red) again to that ~250m tower in the center:














































U see what I mean? Anyway, I like it how even this medium size building actually looks very tall. Just wait for the really big ones rising up there...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for your detailed explanation, mate ^_^

Anyway, I mixed in my mind the construction pics of Splendid Yangtze with the render of Wuhan Tiandi project, that's why I supposed that tower would be huge when finished :nuts: Btw, how tall is Wuhan Tiandi tallest? That one should be 250m+ for sure.


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Wuhan has a lots of nice developments going on, the number of projects enougn to give you information overload


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another image of Wuhan Tiandi. I counted 80~ floors for the main tower


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Condo Construction in Wuchang:


















Shimao again:


















Nice new detail shots of Minsheng Yinhang:



























Update on the opera:


















In the right, just, below the TV tower, u can see two almost finished highrise constructions of Hanzhenghjie project:









Taizi Xinjiudian, not bad for a mere restaurant, isn't it?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Jeez!*

^^ Wow! That entire building is a restaurant! What the hell is that thing on the top floor?


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

@Exultor: Just a quite shiny roof. Or what else do u see there? 

@all:

Update on Longwangmiao Plaza:









As u can see here the first half is almost done...

Compare:





























Wuchang South Station is also progressing well:










Compare:



























Nice one:









Credits to [email protected] & mt, antony0916 @www.skyscrapers.cn!


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Let me see what we have for today...:| 

...A project that I presented a few moths ago (see page 2, post 30)) has been finished meanwhile - The office building of China 11th Railway Bureau (height ~100m):




















...another residental project in Hankou's Jiang'an District which seems to include also a mixed use tower (see 2nd pic: Office, hotel? I don't know yet...)




















...and a new main building for the administration of Hanyang District:


----------



## cold (Nov 14, 2005)

Those cheap and laziness style from Chinese made the whole building ugly. You can see the stick and everything. I bet it light up as night like some cheap shit. Chinese need to know that there are other color beside RED, be a little more creative. Chinese is over using the red. Just like they over using the the word "China/sino". Ancient china had design great thing but this generation can't seem to think of anything but cheap over use culture design. Ever been to a Chinese house? Fake plants, buying over using painting of tiger,dragon, and every other Chinese culture.I'm not just talking Mainland Chinese but chinese from Taiwan and Hong kong too. Ever been to a Chinese restaurant in the west? It all look the same and over used color and design. 
:lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Wuhan to get green center done by US firm*
21 January 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_










California-based architecture firm 5+design is creating Wuhan's first environmentally-sustainable lifestyle center.

The mixed-use project will take up about 172 acres of the capital city of Hubei province, with neighborhoods centered around metro stations, open spaces and pedestrian-friendliness. 

The project is to be completed in two phases: the first phase - construction of the residential towers, mall and underground - will be completed by 2016.

The second phase will be done a year or so later and will include connecting those buildings with an office tower, according to Mike Ellis, managing principal at 5+design. This project will cater to a "high value" community, Ellis said, as mixed-use centers usually are.

Ellis told China Daily that the project is set within a larger community that is all being developed by Shui On Land, a Hong Kong developer that has completed projects in major Chinese cities. The company is best known for its development of Shanghai's Xintiandi, an eating, shopping and entertainment district in Shanghai.

"We are excited to see the beginning of a project that is very much an original in its approach to merging urban life with the natural environment," Ellis said. "This project is expected to bring a new element to the mix of how a community interacts with the built environment and in the process, hopefully showcase a new method of how to bring often polarized design uses together."

Within the space, there will be two office buildings, two residential buildings and with retail buildings, which are designed to open up to the outdoors when the weather is right, minimizing the need for air conditioning, according to Ellis.

"It's been designed to be opened to the environment," he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*City clusters to lift Yangtze economy*
6 April 2015
Xinhua _Excerpt_

Strategy will deepen reform, promote new type of urbanization

China unveiled a plan on Sunday to develop city clusters along the middle reaches of the Yangtze River in a move to create a new economic growth engine and promote new urbanization.

The plan envisions urban clusters around Wuhan in Hubei province, the Changsha-Zhuzhou-Xiangtan city group in Hunan province and clusters around Poyang Lake in Jiangxi province, said the State Council, the nation's cabinet.

The clusters cover a total area of 317,000 sq km and are a pillar of the Yangtze River Economic Belt. They will also be key areas to implement the Rise of Central China strategy, deepen reform and opening-up and promote a new type of urbanization, the State Council said in a statement on the government website.

Priority will be given to coordinated development between urban and rural areas and connectivity of infrastructure, such as construction of important transportation, water conservation and energy projects, the statement said.

The Rise of Central China strategy emerged in 2004 amid efforts to achieve more balanced development. Last year, the nation began creating an economic belt along the Yangtze to promote better coordination in industrial development and more efficient allocation of resources among provincial regions traversed by the Yangtze, China's longest river.

Efforts will be made to make the most of each area's comparative industrial advantages, build competitive industry clusters, strengthen modern agricultural bases, promote industrial transfer among different areas, and speed up industrial upgrades, said the statement.

The plan comes as China works to facilitate economic upgrading and sustainable growth through urbanization.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Wuhan Bridgehead CBD* (Designed By Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill) 

http://smithgill.com/work/wuhan_bridgehead_cbd/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*"Sponge city" projects under construction in Wuhan*
_Excerpt_

WUHAN, March 24 (Xinhua) -- A series of "sponge city" projects are underway in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, a sprawling metropolis in the middle reaches of Yangtze River.

Renovation of the embankment area in Qingshan District is the projects, said Xue Bo, director of the reform and development commission in Qingshan District.

The 9-km-long embankment was previously used as a transportation artery for trucks, but has now been turned into a green park with strong environmental protection features, he said.

The local government invested about two billion yuan (about 317 million U.S. dollars) to plant greens, reinforce the river bank and build water-permeable roads,

More projects are in the pipeline, including upgrading the sewerage system, and building new roads. The total investment is 9.5 billion yuan.

"The 'sponge city' projects are aimed at retaining water and recycling rainfall. They help reduce flooding and curb soil erosion. The practice is also being used in cities in Guangdong, Fujian and Guangxi," said Han Gangping, chief engineer of the renovation project.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Southern cities strive to address indoor heating concerns *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 13, 2019

Chen Ying, a resident of Suzhou, Jiangsu province, said that she prefers to go to a university in North China because it will have heating in the winter.

"Neither me nor my family members living in the south ever imagine that people can wear T-shirts and shorts indoors in winter," said the 17-year-old. "Without heating in our homes, we have to wear down coats and other heavy winter clothes indoors to keep warm."

"Knowing from the internet or by travel that people in North China have heat makes us envious and makes our winter in the south more intolerable."

Like Chen, numerous people in southern China express their desire for heating every year when winter approaches.

Zhang Xiaosong, a professor at the School of Energy and Environment of Southeast University in Nanjing, Jiangsu, said that it is not people from South China, but from the Yangtze River Delta who demand heating in winter.

"Cities in the Yangtze River Delta often have a temperature of around -10 C in winter," he said. "Because of the high humidity of the air, people feel that it's even colder than the actual temperature is."

People in the region generally rely on decentralized heating equipment such as air conditioning, space heaters and even heated flooring, Zhang said.

"Unlike northern cities that provide unified central heating, cities along the Yangtze River Delta don't have large-scale heating infrastructure, and it's difficult to construct right now," he said." Though people feel cold in the delta, the winter there doesn't last as long as it does in North China, and the actual temperature is higher.

"Another reason that cities in the delta don't have unified heating is that it consumes a great amount of energy and creates pollution."

Some cities in the area have made specific plans to develop heating systems.

For example, Wuhan, Hubei province, has been researching unified heating since 1998. More than 150,000 local people now enjoy heating from Nov 15 to March 15 at a cost of 33 yuan (US$4.70) per square meter.

Liu Shiming, 72, said that compared with air conditioning, heating feels more comfortable and costs less.

"The temperature is around 25 C when the heating is on, and we just wear thin clothes indoors," he said. "Sometimes we have to open windows to let cold air lower the room temperature."

Financial pressures and environmental concerns have limited the development of unified heating in Wuhan, according to the energy department of the city's development and reform commission, but it said it is making plans to construct two more large-scale energy stations to provide heating to four of its districts.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/230/150/63/1573635270840.html?newsId=112482


----------



## Fabouninou (Oct 9, 2013)

Does someone know the design of the corona virus prefabricated hospital ?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/science/2020/jan/24/chinese-city-wuhan-plans-to-build-coronavirus-hospital-in-six-days


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Chinese mythology-themed park kicks off construction in Wuhan *
_Excerpt_ 

WUHAN, April 1 (Xinhua) -- The construction of a theme park featuring ancient Chinese mythology has kicked off construction in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province.

The first of its kind in the country, the park, with a total investment of 150 million yuan (about 24 million U.S. dollars), is expected to complete construction in September and launch shows starting from October.

The park will cover a planned area of 5,600 square meters in its first construction phase and will have a theater and an exhibition hall.

More : https://english.news.cn/20220402/4a7eb0fbb32f4030a360d30528e4a15d/c.html


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Aedas designs commercial and residential space that towers above Wuhan.*

The Jing Brand Real Estate Projects features two towers. Rising into the sky, the first tower sits at 100m and features serviced apartments. The second tower is even taller at 150m and curves round into the apartment tower with a sleek display of curves. 

Both of these towers offer excellent views of the surrounding area and feature vibrant green spaces upon the roofs. 








































































Aedas designs commercial and residential space that towers above Wuhan







www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Locked down again ?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Qintai Art Museum - 武汉琴台美术馆*








by 宝藏先森 on 500px








by Rhino on 500px








by Rhino on 500px








by 宝藏先森 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huafa Plaza - 华发中城荟*








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze Media Tower - 长江传媒大厦*








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px


​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos from gaoloumi 

Wuhan air view


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photos from gaoloumi


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Wuhan Yangtze River Center | 400m | 1312ft | 82 fl | 305m | 1001ft | 65 fl | 209m x 2 | 687ft x 2 | U/C*


















































































December 08 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Wuhan's Yangtze bridge good for decades to come *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Dec 23, 2022 

The Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge, originally built to last 100 years, should now survive for more than a century and a half, maintenance workers recently claimed confidently.

The bridge celebrated its 65th anniversary in October but is still young and could safely be used for many more years, according to Huang Wei, a workshop director with the bridge's administration.

The main structure and associated adjuncts remain intact after six decades of traffic, Huang said, adding that this was the result of generations of maintenance workers protecting and caring for the bridge, which was the first to span the Yangtze.

More : Wuhan's Yangtze bridge good for decades to come


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Jiangcheng Gate | 248m | 54 fl | U/C*



















2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yangtze River Coastal Railway Company Headquarters | 230m | 754ft | 43 fl | 112m | 369ft | 24 fl | U/C*






































2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Alibaba Central China Headquarters | 273m | 894ft | 52 fl | 191m | 627ft | 38 fl | U/C*























































2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Longfor Tianjie | 231m | 50 fl | U/C*



















2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hong Kong Center | 220m | 47 fl | U/C*



















2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Ping An Happiness Center | 245m | 804ft | 51 fl | 134m | 440ft | 32 fl | U/C*




























2022-12-30 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Zhongnan Research & Design Centre | 200m | 43 fl | U/C*



















2023-01-02 by abcd345


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*MVRDV Unveils Winning Design for a New Central Library in Wuhan, China.*

MVRDV has been selected as the winner of the competition to design a new library for Wuhan, poised to become one of the largest libraries in China. The large-scale project creates diverse study environments and offers reading and studio spaces while also connecting to its surroundings via three large openings that display the life inside the buildings to invite visitors to enter. Spanning over 140,000 square meters, the distinctive building adapts its volume to reflect its position at the confluence of two main rivers in Wuhan and become a recognizable landmark for the city.


























































































MVRDV Unveils Winning Design for a New Central Library in Wuhan, China


MVRDV has been selected as the winner of the competition to design a new library for Wuhan, poised to become one of the largest libraries in China.




www.archdaily.com


----------

